# Hintergrund: Passwörter unknackbar speichern



## Newsfeed (3 Juni 2011)

Mit der richtigen Technik speichern Administratoren auch weniger sichere Passwörter so, dass sich ein Angreifer selbst mit modernster Knack-Ausrüstung daran die Zähne ausbeißt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

